# Richtiger Fischbesatz bei 5000l??



## Shubunkin85 (23. Mai 2011)

an alle Teichnarren

Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig, ansonsten bitte verschieben ... danke 

Ich habe eine kurze Frage!!
Kann ich bei meinem jetzigen Fischbesatz noch Gold- oder Blauorfen einsetzten? Finde diese Fische sehr schön und möchte mich dieser bereichern 

Danke an alle!

LG Elli


----------



## Boxerfan (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Richtiger Fischbesatz bei 5000l??*

Hei,
wenn ich mir mal so durchlese was in deinem Teich schon drin ist, laß es sein. Es wird zu voll.
Ich würde da nichts mehr reinsetzen.


----------



## Armatus (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Richtiger Fischbesatz bei 5000l??*

Ne!Dietmar hat Recht.


----------



## Shubunkin85 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Richtiger Fischbesatz bei 5000l??*


och menno, so ein Scheibenkleister!! Konnt ich mir schon denken, dass das zu viel wird.
Und was mach ich da jetzt?? Ich möchte diese Fische aber haben!!  
Da muss ich wohl meinen Teich vergrößern, wa!! Naja,.....

Vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten.

LG Elli


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Richtiger Fischbesatz bei 5000l??*

Jau, besser vergrößern (und dann gleich richtig) und hier Bilder & Bericht einstellen...und am besten vor dem Bau eventuel auftauchende Fragen abklären.


----------



## Shubunkin85 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Richtiger Fischbesatz bei 5000l??*

Das mit dem vergrößern wird wohl noch ein paar Jährchen dauern, das nötige Kleingeld muss erstmal ran! 
Außerdem ist mir jetzt erstmal wieder die Lust vergangen Neuzugänge in meinen Teich zu setzen, da ich gestern einen Toten (gelber __ Goldfisch) und heute zwei Tote (Sarassa-Goldfische) abgefischt habe!  Habe diese Fische am Samstag gekauft und nach Vorschrift eingesetzt! Das ärgert mich jetzt zu Tode, da ich das letztes Jahr auch schon hatte und das heißt jetzt, eh ich keinen vernünftigen Verkäufer gefunden habe, kommt erstmal gar kein Neuzugang in meinen Teich, also auch keine Orfen.

P.S. Wer Interesse hat, lade heut ein paar Bilder (Album) hoch.

Danke an alle die geantwortet haben.

LG Elli


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Richtiger Fischbesatz bei 5000l??*

Hallo Elli,

das tut mir sehr leid mit den Fischen.

Vielleicht hast Du mehr Glück, wenn Du ein paar kräftige Teichnachwüchslinge von privat  bekommst. Die sind bestimmt gesünder als das, was so mancher Händler anbietet. Guck/frag doch mal hier im Flohmarkt.


----------



## Shubunkin85 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Richtiger Fischbesatz bei 5000l??*

Hallo Christine,

danke für den Tipp, is ne gute Idee!
Werd aber erstmal abwarten, da es so ausschaut als ob meine Goldfische und __ Shubunkin ablaichen wollen bzw. kräftig dabei sind :beten und die __ Moderlieschen sind auch fleißig dabei, hängt schon jede Menge an der Seerose 

Da wir grad dabei sind ... Fische sterben bzw. verschwinden ... hat jemand nen guten Tip gegen Katzen an meinem Teich?!? 2

LG Elli


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Richtiger Fischbesatz bei 5000l??*

Hallo Elli,

vielleicht solltest Du erst einmal die Todesursache klären, bevor Du jemanden die Schuld in die Schuhe schiebst.

Wenn neue Fische so kurzfristig versterben, ist die Ursache meist darin begründet, dass sie mit der neuen Umgebung Probleme hatten.


----------



## Shubunkin85 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Richtiger Fischbesatz bei 5000l??*

Hallo Christine,

ich muss mich entschuldigen  :sorry... Missverständnis ... das sind zwei paar Schuhe!
*1. Paar Schuhe:* Die toten Fische hatte ich nur wenn ich bei XXXX die Fische gekauft habe, das sagt mir eigentlich, das meine Gegebenheiten vollkommen in Ordnung sind, weil ja alle anderen Fische, die ich wo anders gekauft, geschenkt, etc. habe nicht gestorben sind kurz nachdem ich sie eingesetzt hatte.
*2. Paar Schuhe:* Habe dieses und letztes Jahr etliche Male Katzen aus unserem Gartenverein an meinem Teich erwischt (fischenderweise) und Fische fehlten bzw. lagen angefressen in unmittelbarer Teichnähe.

Oder habe ich einen gravierenden Denkfehler bzw. kannst du mir andere Ursachen für beide Sachverhalte darlegen?! Bin für jeden Tip und Ratschlag offen!


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Richtiger Fischbesatz bei 5000l??*

Hallo Elli,

ne - o.k. - dass sind zwei paar Schuhe.

Gute Erfolge haben einige mit der Installation eines Reiherschrecks gemacht.

Manchmal hilft es auch einfach, die Angelstellen zu entschärfen, d.h. so zu verändern, dass Katz beim Angeln ins Wasser fallen würde. Manchmal reicht da eine Erhöhung des Randes. Es muss nur sichergestellt sein, dass Katz (und anderes Getier) auch die Möglichkeit hat, wieder rauszuklettern.


----------



## Shubunkin85 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Richtiger Fischbesatz bei 5000l??*

Mh, ein Reiherschreck klingt gut! Wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen  und ist bestimmt auch lustig  weil Katzen Wasser ja so mögen 
Da könnte ich doch rein theorethisch meine gespannte Angelsehne entfernen ... ... oder doch zur Sicherheit da lassen, denn Bekannschaft mit dem __ Reiher hat mein Teich auch schon gemacht, letztes Jahr, aber seitdem die Angelsehne gespannt ist, ist er nicht wieder gekommen, naja mal schauen 
Ja, um zum eigentlichen Thema wieder zurück zu kommen ... die Randerhöhung wird schwierig, da wir den Teich+Kleingarten letztes Jahr übernommen haben und ich, wie schon erwähnt den Teich später einmal vergrößern bzw. neu anlegen möchte, habe ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt keine Lust an dem Rand rumzudoktern (was dann eh nur provisorisch wäre ), da ich das bei dem Umbau gleich mit einbeziehen kann!

Vielen Dank für deinen Tip mit dem Reiherschreck Christine, werd ich auf jeden Fall ausprobieren.


----------

